
What English sounds like if you don't understand it - janvdberg
https://www.eiman.tv/blog/posts/marklish/index.html
======
mediocrejoker
The same claim is made about this song
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VsmF9m_Nt8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VsmF9m_Nt8)

